# Pending restarts, cooperation between Tivo's, Guide browsing, and tivolution



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

First off, I gotta say it bugs the piss out of me when I'm watching something and the tivo box all of a sudden decides it's time to restart for a service update.  Why IN THE WORLD cannot there be a prompt for this to delay the impending reboot? Yes, there may not be many service updates yearly, but there's been at least 3 this year, and with both of my tivo's updating on different days, I've experienced this multiple times. Very annoying. :down: 

Second, I want cooperation between my Tivo's! I want to be able to browse the to-do list of one tivo from another, delete stuff from the now-playing list, check season passes, etc. How hard would this be?  Have it just be another menu like browsing programs on my pc. Cooperative scheduling that doesn't require me to shuffle between rooms to keep track of what tivo is recording what would be nice, but at least give me the option of browsing the above. 

Third, I'm a huge fan of all of the information that tivo gives me via the "info button". :up: t's great to be able to see the original air dates, episode numbers, etc. But for the life of me I can't figure out why tivo won't let me see these things directly from the guide menu. When you press "info" from the guide screen, it just gives you guide options, despite the fact that the onscreen instructions say that the "enter" button is supposed to do this.  Cmmon sense says that that by pressing the info button on a particular show via the guide, that I should be able to see this extended information, as well as have other options like setting a season pass or seeing other episodes (VERY IMPORTANT!) Why should I have to navigate a gazillion menus, type in a show's name, and wait for tivo to do it's thinking just to set a season pass or view other episodes of the same program? Let me do it directly from the guide please!!!  


I'd like to know why tivolution dissapears for days at a time sometimes on my second tivo. I really like it and it's annoying when it's not accessible.  


Thank you for listening.


----------



## SpaceAce69 (May 31, 2004)

I too had a few ideas over the weekend... I have never had a problem with the TIVO rebooting due to upgrades but the "delay reboot" would be a great idea.

As for the "working in conjunction" idea, I think it would be really cool to implement a few of these ideas...

a. If you would like to record a show on TIVO A and it is already busy/scheduled to record something, have it check with TIVO B to see if it could be recorded there.

b. Have them work somehow in unison to disallow recording the same "TIVO Suggestions" on both networked machines at the same time.

c. I have, on a few occassions, started watching something recorded in suggestions that I haven't noticed was part 1 of 2. Upon wanting to see the 2nd half, realized only to my horror, that TIVO hasn't recorded part 2 of 2 (especially if they were on back to back) and it won't be on again.

"Second, I want cooperation between my Tivo's! I want to be able to browse the to-do list of one tivo from another, delete stuff from the now-playing list, check season passes, etc. How hard would this be? Have it just be another menu like browsing programs on my pc. Cooperative scheduling that doesn't require me to shuffle between rooms to keep track of what tivo is recording what would be nice, but at least give me the option of browsing the above."

I like those ideas... ingenious.

I would like to see other's thoughts on this... I am not a programmer but I don't believe it would take too much to make these things happen...

Just my 2 cents.

SpaceAce69


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

We have two Tivo devices and would also like a master To Do List. We have played the game of musical chairs on many an occasion, dealing with two receivers to see which has a particular block of time available. Sometimes it simply isn't worth the effort. Good idea!

I've had restarts occur because of the cable company, which requires a shut down of the system from time to time for maintenance. It wasn't a Tivo issue, as I recall. I still come home from time to time and find everything recorded after a certain time is a black screen. It can be maddening.

I've never lost Tivolution, as far as I know. I personally haven't found it all that helpful, but I don't have a lot of movie channels in my cable package. That whole section of Tivo seems uninspired. I always wondered why there was an NBC button but CBS and the other broadcast networks weren't there. I would like to pick through all of the broadcast network prime time shows, not just NBC. It would be nice to see how my choices compare statistically somehow with others setting up their shows to record regularly.

Pat


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

NBC has invested in TiVo, effectively paying to be there.


----------

